# 88 735i turns over won't start



## bgbeemer (Sep 25, 2010)

I am at the end of my rope! after working to get this car street ready (brakes, window motors, drive shaft, water pump, fan clutch new a/c compressor, Bosch spark plugs, new wires, cap & rotor, new coil,new crankshaft position sensor, new oil & filter)) The car was running great and then out of no where it stalls out.
I can not get it to start. it cranks over and if I crank it long enough it sounds like it will almost start. There is fuel delivery and I pull a spark plug and it is getting spark. But when I pulled out all the spark plug they were soaked with fuel. They have only 200 miles on them. I blew off all the plugs and put back in and cranked the engine and no start. When I took out the plugs again they were soaked with fuel. It looks like the engine is getting flooded with fuel to the point I had to change the oil because it smell like fuel. I didn't want to ruin the starter so I haven't tried it again in fear it will fry the starter. The fuel filter is new but I am learning as I go here with this car so any help will be greatly appreciated.
The car has 180000 miles on it so I am assuming everything else is original on engine
HELP HELP HELP


----------



## ***CCCP*** (Aug 31, 2010)

bgbeemer said:


> I am at the end of my rope! after working to get this car street ready (brakes, window motors, drive shaft, water pump, fan clutch new a/c compressor, Bosch spark plugs, new wires, cap & rotor, new coil,new crankshaft position sensor, new oil & filter)) The car was running great and then out of no where it stalls out.
> I can not get it to start. it cranks over and if I crank it long enough it sounds like it will almost start. So it must be getting spark. I didn't want to ruin the starter so I haven't tried it again in fear it will fry the starter. I thinking a fuel problem. The fuel filter is new but I am learning as I go here with this car so any help will be greatly appreciated.
> The car has 180000 miles on it so I am assuming everything else is original on engine
> HELP HELP HELP


When u turn ur keys and all the lights light up can u hear a fuel pump working? Not sure where it's located on the older 7 but usually u can hear it pumping from under the rear seat. 180000 miles and if it's original that's probably it too old and it's dead now so look into that I'm pretty sure that's ur fuel pump. Plus u said it was almost starting. That was probably one last breath of it. P.S when replacing make sure ur fuel gauge works properly. I had that problem with my old Audi back in a day 1989 Audi 5000 cd I didn't install the fuel pump correctly so my fuel gauge was always showing full


----------



## bgbeemer (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input but I started checking the fuel delivery and it is definitely getting fuel and it appears the engine is flooded I am learning as I go but what controls the fuel to the injectors. I took out the plugs and blew them dry and put back in and cranked the engine. took out the sames plugs and they look like they were sitting in fuel and I mean soaked. I took out spark number one and cranked the engine and got a good spark.


----------



## ***CCCP*** (Aug 31, 2010)

bgbeemer said:


> Thanks for the input but I started checking the fuel delivery and it is definitely getting fuel and it appears the engine is flooded I am learning as I go but what controls the fuel to the injectors. I took out the plugs and blew them dry and put back in and cranked the engine. took out the sames plugs and they look like they were sitting in fuel and I mean soaked. I took out spark number one and cranked the engine and got a good spark.


Well I hope all ur effort will pay off in the end and u will get that car up and running. And I hope it won't give u a lot of headache. I had a lot of problems with that 89 Audi I had it was my 1st car. I couldn't take it anymore problem after problem - sold it. 
Put some pictures of ur ride. 
Plus try to put this post in e38/ e65/e66 forum we have a lot of smart guys that can help and they know a lot bout cars so they might be able to help


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds like too much fuel or not enough air. 


Do you have a way to check for fault codes?

Doubt its the injectors -- they wouldn't all go at the same time. But maybe they open too long. 
Fuel pressure regulator.
Idle control valve.
Position Sensors?
Coolant temp sensor (less likely)


----------



## bgbeemer (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Andrew I have no way of getting codes the dash led is so faint I cant read. New crank position sensor just put on 200 miles ago. Replaced the fuel regulator and still the same problem, appears to be still flooded 
I changed the fuel regulator and even put in new plugs again. Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!
Is there another position sensor besides the one I replaced at the front of the engine?


----------



## Jrvna (May 10, 2010)

Hey, I have a 633csi. It did the same thing, Mine had a relay problem. Next to the fuse box under the hood, there are 2 relays. The one closer to the fire wall was bad. we replaced it, with a bosh. because the car was old NAPA auto parts matched it to a newer relay and that fixed the problem. Also under the starter there is a sensor that also went bad, and the symptoms of that were very similar, to what you are describing. Hope it helps!!


----------



## 88_735I (Mar 17, 2011)

*Thank you Jrvan*

I also have a 1988 735i thats doing the same thing as bgbeemers car, But theres times where it will run, and then theres time where as soon as you touch the gas, she dies. also when it is running its so rich I dont dare keep it running, and the fuel pump is working, shes just getting way to much fuel, If i pump the hell outta the foot feet she trys to start but cannot maintain a constant idle. Plz let me knoow if this is what was goin on with you BMW because I love my car but my wife is sayin either fix it or sell it and there are now shops in my area that will touch it. Thanks 88_735i, also after talking to a BMW MEchanic he suggests that it may be the vein style MAF sensor located in the air supply, Does anybody know if that could cause these symptoms and sorry about mis spelling your name Jrvna.


----------



## terrievann (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes and check for cracks in air bonnet that takes air from outside to engine>.


----------



## Jrvna (May 10, 2010)

Well, Everything I have learned on my 633 has been trial an error and Yes a bit expensive. But these are great cars. Directly below my throttle body. there is a Idle control valve. this also controls the amount of air into the chamber. Here is how i tested mine. There is a screw on the top that you can control the amount of air. If you end up moving it and it does not control or change anything. Carefully remove the screw and try to cap it with your finger. If the car starts up replace that part. it runs for about 120 at NAPA auto parts. Remember my car is a 1984 model 633. I know that the 1988 635 models are different. I am not a mechanic, just some body that has gone thru a lot of fun times and i have success fully have had my car running. I drive my car every day to work a 120 mile round trip every day of the week. I have recently up graded my differential to a M6 model. I hope you can make it to the beemmer fest this year. its a good ego booster or a very humble experience in my case after you see some real cool machines.LOL.....Well hope it helps....


----------



## ernesto50 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 1985 735i it seems it might have fuel but the pressure not correct. i just had same problem. discover there two fuel pumps. the main one is underneath left axle thats main one easy to get and replace. this pump is for sale on ebay for 46 bucks. pretty sure thats the problem.


----------



## alpinaman24 (Feb 24, 2012)

yea seriously ..

check fuel pressure .. 

pumps under rear seats .. 

if you didnt put a gauge to check fuel pressure do NOT ruel the pump out


----------



## brianj29168 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Unplug Your Computer for and Electrical Reset*

My 1981 745I did the same thing. Unplug the computer and wait about a minute before plugging it back in. The computer in my car was located under the dash on the passengers side behind the speaker. It is a black box with a wiring harness going to it. These cars seem to have electrical hiccups from time to time and unplugging the computer worked for me. If that does not work I would start checking the electrical relays under the hood and dash.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Check fuel rail pressure and for a weak coil. If it sparks and is running the injectors I doubt its the cps units (there are two that can can easily be checked with a multi-meter) .


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

The timing is not adjustable on that engine but you can put the plug leads in wrong. Have you checked both CPS's? Change the oil, charge the battery and try again!! Is this E23 or E32?


----------



## drkpsyco (Nov 11, 2013)

fuel pressure regulator has been my prob twice i drive a 92 735i dayly that would be my first got to then the pump since 9 times out of 10 ppl dont keep enough gas in the vehicle which royaly srews these components to mess up due to them bieng under pressure


----------



## Jorge554 (Aug 25, 2013)

*1985 735i BMW NOISE?*

Just bought this 1985 735I BMW for $500 bucks and it has this noise what could it be thanks guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnJigFJlJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rouge_cm (Feb 25, 2014)

Jorge554 said:


> Just bought this 1985 735I BMW for $500 bucks and it has this noise what could it be thanks guys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnJigFJlJ8&feature=youtu.be[/QU
> 
> your belts need be replaced and it needs a valve adjustment:thumbup:


----------



## Jorge554 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Bmw 735i e23 wont start*

1985 BMW 735I WONT TURN ON THERE SEEMS TO BE NO CURRENT GOING TO THE SPARK PLUGS NEW TO THIS CAR WHAT COULD IT BE?

http://youtu.be/cL_zP2w2n78


----------



## Jorge554 (Aug 25, 2013)

*1985 735I camshaft position sensor*

where is the camshaft position sensor located on a 1985 735I bmw?

thank you.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

There are speed and reference sensors - plugs are held in place on the metal brace/bracket (#11 in the diagram below) back by the firewall & connect to the ends for the sensors (#1). The sensors are held into the transmission by a screw.

http://parts.bmwofsouthatlanta.com/images/parts/BMW/fullsize/1381.jpg


----------



## Noxias (Mar 29, 2015)

my 86 735i starts up no problem, but every now and then when the car first starts up, im having to keep the key turned to keep it from shutting off (and the brake lining warning is showing when first starting up), fuel pumps are brand new...


----------

